# Ryan O'Neal vs Joe Frazier...



## thistle1 (Jun 7, 2013)

a charity event and O'Neal a former fighter as most of you know, but looking a little too anxious here... perhaps the substances years.

but he does well in a Jake LaMotta kind of style!

http://www.ryanoneal.com/ryan-o-neal_video.php


----------



## Klompton (Jun 27, 2012)

thistle1 said:


> a charity event and O'Neal a former fighter as most of you know, but looking a little too anxious here... perhaps the substances years.
> 
> but he does well in a Jake LaMotta kind of style!
> 
> http://www.ryanoneal.com/ryan-o-neal_video.php


Awsome! This is great! Thank you so much!


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

I remember that picture of Ryan ONeal's son many years ago where he was missing his teeth. Apparently Ryan and his son Griffin had an argument and Ryan punched out either a front tooth or teeth of his son. I forget where I saw the picture.


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

Too bad Joe didn't accidently bust him up some...I've always detested this arrogant, bullying hollywood asshat.


----------



## Duo (Jun 14, 2012)

MAG1965 said:


> I remember that picture of Ryan O'Neal's son many years ago where he was missing his teeth. Apparently Ryan and his son Griffin had an argument and Ryan punched out either a front tooth or teeth of his son. I forget where I saw the picture.


I saw that B&W photograph as well, and it was teeth, plural. A father who would do that to such a small young kid is no kind of man, especially misusing punching skills like that.


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

Duo said:


> I saw that B&W photograph as well, and it was teeth, plural. A father who would do that to such a small young kid is no kind of man, especially misusing punching skills like that.


Exactly...this creep always had an over the top macho attitude and definite anger/control problems. Did me good when he and his daughter Tatum were at ringside and on the verge of tears at watching their boy Hedgemon Lewis get his ass beat by old Jose Napoles on ABC's Wide World of Sports....I enjoyed that.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Phantom said:


> Exactly...this creep always had an over the top macho attitude and definite anger/control problems. Did me good when he and his daughter Tatum were at ringside and on the verge of tears at watching their boy Hedgemon Lewis get his ass beat by old Jose Napoles on ABC's Wide World of Sports....I enjoyed that.


I actually met him at the HOF boxing dinner in about 1998. He was walking right in front of me, and I said, can I take a picture with you. and he was kind and we took the picture. I just remember that picture of his years before of his son and thought, wow when argues with his son, Ryan goes for it.


----------



## Duo (Jun 14, 2012)

Phantom said:


> Too bad Joe didn't accidentally bust him up some...I've always detested this arrogant, bullying hollywood asshat.


He hit on his own daughter at Farrah's funeral. (One thing she did right was leave him out of her will.)

Lee Majors and John McEnroe extricated themselves from some pretty poisonous spouses there. Maybe Farrah's still alive today if she'd remained Fawcett-Majors all these years. Maybe McEnroe's kids with Tatum are alive because he got them away from her, and her toxic family.

After Lee and Farrah split, she arrogantly said, "If he's the six million dollar man, I'm the ten billion dollar woman." Sorry, honey, but his career's still going almost half a century after his breakthrough role in "The Big Valley," which still airs in syndication, while you were just a fleeting trend. Girl, you outlived your mother by less than four years, while your father buried you.

Can't help but think that Suzanne Somers would be dead today if she'd gotten involved with a crackhead like O'Neal, instead of Alan Hamel. She gets as much television airtime and other opportunities these days as she desires, books, product endorsements and whatever else she feels like doing. Farrah dies of anal cancer, while Somers grows her own natural breast back with stem cells from her own belly after a mastectomy, a procedure which could also eventually wipe out synthetic breast implants as the augmentation method of choice for flat chested females. That alone makes her the greatest woman on the face of the earth. However controversial and questionable some of her claims, products she shills, and misinformation she disseminates may be, guess what? She's alive and Farrah's dead.

Well, Ryan's got chronic myelogenous leukemia, and stage IV prostate cancer. You think he'll have all that turned into a documentary as well? Regardless, I hope they keep him on life support and conscious as long as possible, so that all the relatives and other living people he wronged can incessantly berate him while he's helpless on his death bed to do anything about it. I hope they continually play and replay all the footage about what a shithead he's been over the years on the television in his hospital room, without him having any access to the volume control, channel control, or off switch, all while he finally has to go through full drug detox in the process. (I also hope he's forced to watch some of Ray Milland's shittiest movies, viewing "The Thing with Two Heads" on an endless loop while Rosey Grier keeps vigil in his room knitting needlepoint with a menacing sneer at the tough guy wannabe.)


----------



## thistle1 (Jun 7, 2013)

WOW!

A) how can you know so much about celebrity gossip
B) how can you have such venom for someone who, assumable has nothing to do with you life or death.
C) what about, love, mercy & grace

it is only our job to love & forgive when wronged and even when not, by this alone do we create something greater. Just like your stem cell breast example, this too can revolutionize the world.

are you a Hollywood insider.


----------



## Surf-Bat (Jun 6, 2013)

Duo said:


> After Lee and Farrah split, she arrogantly said, "If he's the six million dollar man, I'm the ten billion dollar woman." Sorry, honey, but his career's still going almost half a century after his breakthrough role in "The Big Valley," which still airs in syndication, while you were just a fleeting trend. Girl, you outlived your mother by less than four years, while your father buried you.
> 
> Can't help but think that Suzanne Somers would be dead today if she'd gotten involved with a crackhead like O'Neal, instead of Alan Hamel. She gets as much television airtime and other opportunities these days as she desires, books, product endorsements and whatever else she feels like doing. Farrah dies of anal cancer, while Somers grows her own natural breast back with stem cells from her own belly after a mastectomy, a procedure which could also eventually wipe out synthetic breast implants as the augmentation method of choice for flat chested females. That alone makes her the greatest woman on the face of the earth. However controversial and questionable some of her claims, products she shills, and misinformation she disseminates may be, guess what? She's alive and Farrah's dead.


As a wee boy I was always more of a Cheryl Ladd fan myself, but this is a little harsh (and not very accurate), don't you think? Farrah a "fleeting trend"? This woman was a 4-time Emmy nominee, a six-time Golden Globe nominee, an Indie-Spirit award nominee and a Cable-Ace award winner in her career, all of this AFTER her Charlie's Angels days. She was personally chosen by Robert DuVall to star in "The Apostle"(which got her the Indie-Spirit nomination). She was a successful, working actress well into the 2000s and respected for her work in all three major acting mediums: stage, screen and TV; hardly a fleeting trend ;-)

You are right, Ms. Somers did amazing things for breast cancer on many levels. Are you aware that Fawcett did a similar thing for victims of domestic abuse and battery with her amazing performance in "The Burning Bed"? I recalled a big media splash about all that and WikI confirms my sometimes-faulty memory on this: 
*The following year, her role as a battered wife in the fact-based television movie The Burning Bed (1984) earned her the first of her four Emmy Award nominations.[SUP][20][/SUP] The project is noted as being the first television movie to provide a nationwide 800 number that offered help for others in the situation, in this case victims of domestic abuse.[SUP][22][/SUP] It was the highest-rated television movie of the season.*


----------



## thistle1 (Jun 7, 2013)

yes to Cheryl Ladd, me too and I like Kate Jackson as well over the other two.
Whatever became of her?


----------



## GlazedDazedQuarry (Feb 12, 2014)

thistle1 said:


> a charity event and O'Neal a former fighter as most of you know, but looking a little too anxious here... perhaps the substances years.
> 
> but he does well in a Jake LaMotta kind of style!
> 
> http://www.ryanoneal.com/ryan-o-neal_video.php


Really enjoyed this....never seen in before! Ali seemed to snub O'neal...?


----------



## thistle1 (Jun 7, 2013)

GlazedDazedQuarry said:


> Really enjoyed this....never seen in before! *Ali seemed to snub O'neal*...?


nah he never noticed, you can see he was looking away and already performing as he was stepping up into the ring.


----------



## Duo (Jun 14, 2012)

thistle1 said:


> I like Kate Jackson


As a kid, Kate Jackson gave me nightmares in her early appearances as the mutely glaring alabaster ghost Daphne Harridge in "Dark Shadows." After seeing her a few times as Jill Danko in "The Rookies," she didn't scare me so much. (Actually, I didn't recognize her from that earlier role.) Jill Danko is still the role I associate with her name as an actress, since I wasn't yet thinking of performers as other than characters when I ran home from school (like most kids I knew) to watch "Dark Shadows." (I didn't even know Kate Jackson portrayed Daphne Harridge until sometime after "Scarecrow and Mrs King" went off the air. I knew she'd been in DS, but not which role until seeing reruns in the 1990s. Angelique also scared the hell out of me, as did those creepy kids. Hey, when you're that age... Pictures of Lara Parker from that time still make my heart race, and not in a good way. I suspect she had an easy time keeping her little boys in line back then. If they made her the slightest bit cross, she could open those eyes wide, and send naughty little Ricky and Andy scattering in panic under the sheets.)

Maybe I'll softly play the Colbert orchestra Dark Shadows collection in the background while I sleep tonight, just to find out what nightmares that soundtrack conjures up.


----------



## johnmaff36 (Aug 3, 2012)

thistle1 said:


> a charity event and O'Neal a former fighter as most of you know, but looking a little too anxious here... perhaps the substances years.
> 
> but he does well in a Jake LaMotta kind of style!
> 
> http://www.ryanoneal.com/ryan-o-neal_video.php


great find mate


----------



## ThinBlack (Jun 5, 2013)

Not to diss Farrah, but always thought she was a bit overrated( Adrienne Barbeau was more my type of woman).But I feel for her, since Ryan O'Neal has always come off like a dick.


----------



## Duo (Jun 14, 2012)

Surf-Bat said:


> As a wee boy I was always more of a Cheryl Ladd fan myself, but this is a little harsh (and not very accurate), don't you think? Farrah a "fleeting trend"? This woman was a 4-time Emmy nominee, a six-time Golden Globe nominee, an Indie-Spirit award nominee and a Cable-Ace award winner in her career, all of this AFTER her Charlie's Angels days. She was personally chosen by Robert DuVall to star in "The Apostle"(which got her the Indie-Spirit nomination). She was a successful, working actress well into the 2000s and respected for her work in all three major acting mediums: stage, screen and TV; hardly a fleeting trend ;-)
> 
> You are right, Ms. Somers did amazing things for breast cancer on many levels. Are you aware that Fawcett did a similar thing for victims of domestic abuse and battery with her amazing performance in "The Burning Bed"? I recalled a big media splash about all that and WikI confirms my sometimes-faulty memory on this:
> *The following year, her role as a battered wife in the fact-based television movie The Burning Bed (1984) earned her the first of her four Emmy Award nominations.[SUP][20][/SUP] The project is noted as being the first television movie to provide a nationwide 800 number that offered help for others in the situation, in this case victims of domestic abuse.[SUP][22][/SUP] It was the highest-rated television movie of the season.*


This article sort of represents my take on her.

www.medialifemagazine.com:8080/News2005/april05/apr11/3_wed/news4wednesday.html

Terminal cancer actually revived her career about the only way it could have happened, after "Chasing Farrah" bombed so badly. (From what little I saw of it as I surfed channels, Ryan actually seemed pretty cool and laid back about the whole thing.)

What I mean by fleeting trend, is that I can't see her stuff getting continual mainstream play in 50 years like Big Valley gets today. The Fall Guy, like The Six Million Dollar Man, was too set in the time it was produced to also have staying power. Steve Austin was a much bigger pop icon in the 1970s than Heath Barkley was in the 1960s, but a well photographed Old West drama series is obviously going to age better over the long haul, especially with a cast of legends like that.

After Suzanne Somers is gone, I don't know how much she'll leave behind in the way of a lingering cultural remembrance. But it doesn't appear she'll live to become a has-been without choosing to retire from public life. In life, she has not become a time capsule nostalgia artifact, but remained contemporary and relevant.

Farrah never carried a blockbuster cinematic release, or an extended television series (although she might well have pulled it off if she'd remained one of the leads on Charlie's Angels), while Somers got the biggest silent single shot cameo credit in film history, trucked on with Three's Company for four years, Step by Step through most of the 1990s, and singing "Ace is the Place with the Helpful Hardware Man" gave her as memorable a commercial jingle as Farrah got for Noxzema. (Interestingly, Farrah reportedly beat Somers out for the role of Jill Monroe. Not sure how well Fawcett might have worked as Chrissie Snow, but I just can't see Farrah doing comedy well, while Somers lived so much drama in her early life that it was probably the last thing she wanted to portray on camera.)

I should mention here that at no time was I ever a fan of either, or any of their shows. My brunette of preference for the 1970s was Adrienne Barbeau (my only two reasons for watching "Maude," often with the sound off), and Loni Anderson for the blonde choice (I loved how Jennifer Marlowe completely reversed and trashed the dumb blonde stereotype. Interestingly, Jerry Springer was the real life mayor of Cincinnati when WKRP went into production. I thought it was a decent sitcom, while the ABC lineup pretty much sucked, aside from Barney Miller.)

Concerning acting awards and award nominations, some of these are issued by a tiny number of voters. Where continuity and consistency of commercial success are concerned, Somers surpassed Fawcett considerably on the strength of two different television series alone. Beyond that, her early life was considerably more cursed than charmed for over 20 years. One started out charmed with great looks and self destructed after an unsustainable swimsuit poster peak, while the other scratched and clawed her way out of hell.

Burning Bed is not a bad legacy, but that's about it for Farrah, aside from teeth, hair and nipples. That movie certainly didn't head off her own 1998 beating at the hands of James Orr (which he did at least get convicted for). Bruce Somers was born and raised in far more difficult circumstances than Redmond O'Neal should have been. Bruce didn't exactly wind up in shackles and an orange jump suit, despite some very unsettling formative years, and not a great draw in the genetic lottery with the alcoholism in his mother's family.

Even if Suzanne Somers is strictly a snake oil salesperson, that's not all bad if it spurs better knowledge about her claims.


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

You fellas can keep yer Farrah Fawcett's and yer Kate Jackson's. Victoria Principal. Now there was a lady.


----------



## Duo (Jun 14, 2012)

ThinBlack said:


> Adrienne Barbeau was more my type of woman


Cannibal Women in the Avocado Jungle of Death is one of the greatest movies ever made, turning Bill Maher and Shannon Tweed into mainstream stars (well, maybe not so much).

Tweed, upon being told she must make love to the Chippendale hunk chained to the sacrificial stone altar, then kill him and devour his flesh:

"Can't I just make love to him?"

Barbeau:

"No! You must have your cake and eat it too!"

Battle of the Network Stars blew it big time in not setting up a match race between Loni Anderson and Adrienne Barbeau on pogo sticks.


----------



## Duo (Jun 14, 2012)

Boggle said:


> You fellas can keep yer Farrah Fawcett's and yer Kate Jackson's. Victoria Principal.


Couldn't compete with drugs for Andy Gibb though. Me, I'd rather have sucked on Carol Wayne's teat than a bong.


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Duo said:


> Couldn't compete with drugs for Andy Gibb though. Me, I'd rather have sucked on Carol Wayne's teat than a bong.


There HAD to have been a way to DO THE DRUGS _AND_ THE GIRL. Gibb fucked up and now he's dead. Tough break.


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Duo said:


> Battle of the Network Stars blew it big time in not setting up a match race between Loni Anderson and Adrienne Barbeau on pogo sticks.


If Russ Meyer were a network exec, this would have been a reality. I'm not long for this world...


----------



## Duo (Jun 14, 2012)

Boggle said:


> There HAD to have been a way to DO THE DRUGS _AND_ THE GIRL. Gibb fucked up and now he's dead. Tough break.


From what I gather of her story, she made him chose. Too bad. According to some of the shit Harold Robbins wrote, coke could give a guy a 12 hour boner.


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Duo said:


> From what I gather of her story, she made him chose. Too bad. According to some of the shit Harold Robbins wrote, coke could give a guy a 12 hour boner.


Don't believe the hype. Coke will wreck your junk eventually. Who wants a 12 hour boner anyway? After the first couple hours it's gonna get pretty monotonous. Unless you have a wheelbarrow full of other drugs. Andy Gibb was a fool. I would rather be stone cold sober and bang Victoria Principal for an hour each day than have a priapism and no Victoria Principal.


----------



## Duo (Jun 14, 2012)

Boggle said:


> If Russ Meyer were a network exec, this would have been a reality. I'm not long for this world...


Bullshit! The great man left a void. Give yourself something to live for by filling it! Surely, there are other genetically endowed young Lorna Maitlands, Darlene Grays, and Uschi Digards just waiting to be discovered and burst forth.

(That's not my aspiration in life though. I want to open a specialty shop which manufactures and sells wonder bras to large busted girls, a tragically overlooked demographic by the makers of such apparel. Also, with the proper corset, these girls wouldn't suffer from back problems. Butcher surgeons have made far too much money for far too long by hacking genetic perfection out of these natural beauties. Corsets are cheaper, safer, and don't pose the risks inherent with invasive procedures.)


----------



## Duo (Jun 14, 2012)

Boggle said:


> Don't believe the hype. Coke will wreck your junk eventually. Who wants a 12 hour boner anyway? After the first couple hours it's gonna get pretty monotonous. Unless you have a wheelbarrow full of other drugs. Andy Gibb was a fool. I would rather be stone cold sober and bang Victoria Principal for an hour each day than have a priapism and no Victoria Principal.


Suzanne Somers says Alan Hamel bangs her at least twice a day, with the aid of hornymones. Dude's 77 years old, so he's gotta be doin' somethin' right. (I have to admit, I sometimes wonder about these supposedly hot Hollywood and other show business chicks who get dumped by their guys, as if they're frigid or rigid or something. I'll never be able to imagine Elizabeth Hurley as somehow desirable after Hugh Grant paid that hooker to blow him. From an actual court transcript: Q: Ma'am, are you sexually active? A: No, I just lie there. And fuck Jay Leno for asking Grant, "What the hell were you thinking?" The only correct question is, "How was she?" Also the only correct question to ask Bill Clinton about Harmonica Lewdwinski.)


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Duo said:


> Bullshit! The great man left a void. Give yourself something to live for by filling it! Surely, there are other genetically endowed young Lorna Maitlands, Darlene Grays, and Uschi Digards just waiting to be discovered and burst forth.
> 
> (That's not my aspiration in life though. I want to open a specialty shop which manufactures and sells wonder bras to large busted girls, a tragically overlooked demographic by the makers of such apparel. Also, with the proper corset, these girls wouldn't suffer from back problems. Butcher surgeons have made far too much money for far too long by hacking genetic perfection out of these natural beauties. Corsets are cheaper, safer, and don't pose the risks inherent with invasive procedures.)


Okay, I'll do it. Not just for me, but for you too. Mostly for me though. And all the little hulksters out there. Vaya con dios...

Footnote: If I had to pick a favorite Russ Meyer girl, I think it would have to be Haji. She was über fine.


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Duo said:


> Suzanne Somers says Alan Hamel bangs her at least twice a day, with the aid of hornymones. Dude's 77 years old, so he's gotta be doin' somethin' right. (I have to admit, I sometimes wonder about these supposedly hot Hollywood and other show business chicks who get dumped by their guys, as if they're frigid or rigid or something. I'll never be able to imagine Elizabeth Hurley as somehow desirable after Hugh Grant paid that hooker to blow him. From an actual court transcript: Q: Ma'am, are you sexually active? A: No, I just lie there. And fuck Jay Leno for asking Grant, "What the hell were you thinking?" The only correct question is, "How was she?" Also the only correct question to ask Bill Clinton about Harmonica Lewdwinski.)


I'll get back to this later, this is important.


----------



## ThinBlack (Jun 5, 2013)

Duo said:


> Cannibal Women in the Avocado Jungle of Death is one of the greatest movies ever made, turning Bill Maher and Shannon Tweed into mainstream stars (well, maybe not so much).
> 
> Tweed, upon being told she must make love to the Chippendale hunk chained to the sacrificial stone altar, then kill him and devour his flesh:
> 
> ...


I'm going to have to see that movie agains, LOL !!!!! It's been awhile, and it would trip me out just to see Barbeau, Tweed, and especially Maher, before he became this politcally aware personality. Battle of the Network Stars did blow it, and they missed out on Lynda Carter, as well. That was one of the greatest shows on TV, and it's amazing people have seem to have forgotten about it.


----------



## ThinBlack (Jun 5, 2013)

Duo said:


> Couldn't compete with drugs for Andy Gibb though. Me, I'd rather have sucked on Carol Wayne's teat than a bong.


Just reading up on that Carol Wayne, kinda get the feeling she might have been murdered.


----------



## Duo (Jun 14, 2012)

ThinBlack said:


> Just reading up on that Carol Wayne, kinda get the feeling she might have been murdered.


I suspect that somebody grabbed her from behind and suffocated her with her own BEEEWWBEEEZS!


----------



## ThinBlack (Jun 5, 2013)

Duo said:


> I suspect that somebody grabbed her from behind and suffocated her with her own BEEEWWBEEEZS!


Indeed, a unique murder weapon:deal:yep:yep:yep!


----------



## Duo (Jun 14, 2012)

ThinBlack said:


> Indeed, a unique murder weapon:deal:yep:yep:yep!


If true, I wonder if she died happy. (I sure would have, but they would not have been my own *OO.)*

Perfect crime today, with the lack of DNA evidence, especially if they were knockers (only real breasts can be knockers, as fakes are too hard and sit too far apart on the chest, plus, they're not nicely soft and squishy floppers), because the investigators would be unlikely to look under the boobs for hand prints. (And even if they did, if the smothering attack was from behind, how would they know it wasn't suicide?)

Me, I'd make it look accidental, first by getting her passed out drunk, then lay her down on a playground see-saw in declining supine position, so they flop onto her nose and mouth, smothering her. It would take a very special victim to pull this off on successfully, and I think Carol Wayne had the gOOdies.

(.)(.)


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Duo said:


> I saw that B&W photograph as well, and it was teeth, plural. A father who would do that to such a small young kid is no kind of man, especially misusing punching skills like that.


I remember that photo of Ryan's son Griffin. I mean the damage he does to his own son hitting him like that, the son will not have much loyalty for anyone if his own dad does that to him. I don't know Ryan ONeal at all so I cannot say if he is a good man or not, but he fights with his kids in a manner where he puts them on his level. Just seems like he doesn't know what being a father is or understands. Maybe he didn't have a good father example. He has to help them in life against problems, and not be the problem for them. My dad was that way a little. My dad was not violent with me ever, and never punched my teeth out, but he never understood what being a father was about. My dad was more the type if I messed up and the school called to mention bad grades or tardies, he would tell me " wait until your mother finds out" and then go take care of his business. Some people just should not be fathers if they cannot nurture someone who they are responsible for.


----------



## Duo (Jun 14, 2012)

MAG1965 said:


> I remember that photo of Ryan's son Griffin. I mean the damage he does to his own son hitting him like that, the son will not have much loyalty for anyone if his own dad does that to him. I don't know Ryan ONeal at all so I cannot say if he is a good man or not, but he fights with his kids in a manner where he puts them on his level. Just seems like he doesn't know what being a father is or understands. Maybe he didn't have a good father example. He has to help them in life against problems, and not be the problem for them. My dad was that way a little. My dad was not violent with me ever, and never punched my teeth out, but he never understood what being a father was about. My dad was more the type if I messed up and the school called to mention bad grades or tardies, he would tell me " wait until your mother finds out" and then go take care of his business. Some people just should not be fathers if they cannot nurture someone who they are responsible for.


Many fathers really aren't parent material.

Ryan said, "I hit him, and his teeth exploded." He barred Griffin from Farrah's funeral, "Because he's not a nice man." Hey dad, look yourself in the mirror lately?


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Duo said:


> Many fathers really aren't parent material.
> 
> Ryan said, "I hit him, and his teeth exploded." He barred Griffin from Farrah's funeral, "Because he's not a nice man." Hey dad, look yourself in the mirror lately?


yeah, I don't understand Ryan's approach, and I have seen it in other dad's also. Like they are in competition with their kids, instead of helping them. Ryan made his own son his enemy. It was his job to teach him. You are right. Any man who says, my son is not a nice man, has to see his role in why he is not a nice man. Punch your son in the teeth and hurt him, and he might not be too nice to people.


----------



## Duo (Jun 14, 2012)

MAG1965 said:


> yeah, I don't understand Ryan's approach, and I have seen it in other dad's also. Like they are in competition with their kids, instead of helping them. Ryan made his own son his enemy. It was his job to teach him. You are right. Any man who says, my son is not a nice man, has to see his role in why he is not a nice man. Punch your son in the teeth and hurt him, and he might not be too nice to people.


Not a "Family Guy" fan, but:

www.tv.com/shows/family-guy/and-the-wiener-is--62255/

Sometimes, the source of paternal abuse and resentment towards their sons really is that pathetic as a genetic accident. A divorced girlfriend of my sister's has two young boys who their alcoholic father mistreated badly. Why? Well, her own father, like a lot of dads, was not shy about nudity around his household while she was growing up. Neither was her father's father.

The penis her sons inherited wasn't their dad's tiny prick, but the considerably larger one through her male side of the family. Her ex-husband didn't just tease their sons about how big their peckers were ("like elephants"), but abused them in general while in drunken rages. These little boys are still in grade school!

Maybe it really is something as lame as Griffin being born with a bigger schlong than Ryan, while Redmond's didn't threaten his father's insecure sense of "masculinity."

Watch how other guys react to that "And the weiner is..." episode of "Family Guy." It might be extremely telling.


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

Ryan O'Neal has always seemed to me to be a raging, arrogant, out of control Alec Baldwin kind of asshole.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Duo said:


> Not a "Family Guy" fan, but:
> 
> www.tv.com/shows/family-guy/and-the-wiener-is--62255/
> 
> ...


I am not sure, but Ryan is not warm with his kids. Maybe someday he will be, but not in the past. Insecurity? Probably. And also. one thing I noticed about my dad which could be the case with Ryan. My dad seems to get more mad at me than other people because I have some of his traits and I act a little like him, so maybe it is a way to go after themselves and what they don't like about themselves. I don't know. That sounds too psychological. I don't know.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Phantom said:


> Ryan O'Neal has always seemed to me to be a raging, arrogant, out of control Alec Baldwin kind of asshole.


Thing about Alec Baldwin which I don't like is that he seems to pick fights or get angry when he can get away with it. He will be in a bad mood, and a photographer carrying all his equipment is pushed and knocked down,and Baldwin goes after him. . You would never see him push around Mike Tyson or raise his voice around him if Mike had the camera, it is always a photographer he can bully and take his anger out on. I don't have that much sympathy for the photographers, but at the same time the problem is the amount of money they get for a photograph of a famous actor. No one can blame them for wanting that sort of money, and I do give Baldwin and ONeal credit for being talented actors, but they sure do get angry.


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> Thing about Alec Baldwin which I don't like is that he seems to pick fights or get angry when he can get away with it. He will be in a bad mood, and a photographer carrying all his equipment is pushed and knocked down,and Baldwin goes after him. . You would never see him push around Mike Tyson or raise his voice around him if Mike had the camera, it is always a photographer he can bully and take his anger out on. I don't have that much sympathy for the photographers, but at the same time the problem is the amount of money they get for a photograph of a famous actor. No one can blame them for wanting that sort of money, and I do give Baldwin and ONeal credit for being talented actors, but they sure do get angry.


Fame and being photographed are intrinsically related...goes with the territory. These bastards like Baldwin are basically cowardly children who aren't mature enough to realize this. They live in a make belkieve world,...successful monetarily and blessed with the privelidge of being able to afford anything...to travel anywhere....and they ex[ect to "downsides" to their job...like being photographed??? A pox on all their houses The celebrities want to be worshipped and fawned over...and don't think that they should have to put up with any of lifes downsides like us "little people" do. Fuck them all..


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

Ryan O'Neal is a prick.


----------



## thistle1 (Jun 7, 2013)

I HATE Baldwin, his brothers and their SMUG "I liked to slap that face look."


----------



## Duo (Jun 14, 2012)

MAG1965 said:


> I am not sure, but Ryan is not warm with his kids. Maybe someday he will be, but not in the past. Insecurity? Probably. And also. one thing I noticed about my dad which could be the case with Ryan. My dad seems to get more mad at me than other people because I have some of his traits and I act a little like him, so maybe it is a way to go after themselves and what they don't like about themselves. I don't know. That sounds too psychological. I don't know.


No, it makes sense, particularly with respect to whatever the self image of that father is.

Great parents accept their kids, I think. They're neither proud or embarrassed by them, but occupy that securely anchored pivot in the children's teeter board, and allow them their own identities. Yes, I strongly believe that parents who name children after themselves are narcissistic, and subconsciously transfer their own sense of self onto those kids. At least that's been my experience and observation.

Kahlil Gibran on Children:

Your children are *not* your children.
They are the sons and daughters of Life's longing for itself.
They come through you but *not* from you,
And though they are with you yet they belong not to you.

You may give them your love but *not* your thoughts,
For they have their *own* thoughts.
You may house their bodies but *not* their souls,
For *their* souls dwell in the house of tomorrow,
which you cannot visit, not even in your dreams.
You may strive to be like them,
but seek *not* to make them like you.
For life goes *not* backward nor tarries with yesterday.

You are the bows from which your children
as living arrows are sent forth.
The archer sees the mark upon the path of the infinite,
and He bends you with His might
that His arrows may go swift and far.
Let your bending in the archer's hand be for gladness;
For even as He loves the arrow that flies,
so He loves also the bow that is stable.

Unfortunately, idiot parents who obtain copies of "The Prophet" only read it for the pretty sketches he drew. Gibran's attitude was, "Fuck tradition, fuck the old ways, this is the 20th Century, get on w/it!" They may admire his artistic prose, but never stop to think about what he's really saying to his readers. (In that respect, Malcolm "Flash" Gordon, who the late great Joe "John Garfield" Rein described as "an embarrassingly bad writer," may have been the greatest boxing writer of all. Nobody read "Tonight's Boxing Program" for the pictures or his prose. Neither did they ever miss what Flash was really saying. Bad writing? Perhaps. Great and effective communicating? Well, he certainly connected with his readers, and generated enough circulation to obtain nationally televised commercials for his mimeographed sheets on Bass and Lederman's syndicated "Cavalcade of Boxing.")

Incidentally, I first read "On Children" in the conclusion of a book titled, "Divorcing a Parent." Up until then, everybody I knew who had a copy of "The Prophet" in their library was a possessive spouse or parent, so I thought Gibran's stuff was shit, supportive justification of abusive or smothering despotic authority. Then I did something none of them apparently ever contemplated. I actually READ what Gibran was actually saying, and found him to be a pretty cool dude.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Duo said:


> No, it makes sense, particularly with respect to whatever the self image of that father is.
> 
> Great parents accept their kids, I think. They're neither proud or embarrassed by them, but occupy that securely anchored pivot in the children's teeter board, and allow them their own identities. Yes, I strongly believe that parents who name children after themselves are narcissistic, and subconsciously transfer their own sense of self onto those kids. At least that's been my experience and observation.
> 
> ...


I read that, That is great. Sort of telling parents, you don't own the kids, you are connected them in the past.


----------



## Duo (Jun 14, 2012)

MAG1965 said:


> I read that, That is great. Sort of telling parents, you don't own the kids, you are connected them in the past.


:cheers
You now know more about Gibran than most of the manipulative old farts who own The Prophet.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kahlil_Gibran

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Prophet_(book)

Not everything which is produced by the Middle East is regressive and fucked up. From the 20th Century, Gibran is one, Ataturk another.


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

Duo said:


> :cheers
> You now know more about Gibran than most of the manipulative old farts who own The Prophet.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kahlil_Gibran
> ...


And of course, the Old and New Testaments are another.


----------



## ThinBlack (Jun 5, 2013)

Duo said:


> If true, I wonder if she died happy. (I sure would have, but they would not have been my own *OO.)*
> 
> Perfect crime today, with the lack of DNA evidence, especially if they were knockers (only real breasts can be knockers, as fakes are too hard and sit too far apart on the chest, plus, they're not nicely soft and squishy floppers), because the investigators would be unlikely to look under the boobs for hand prints. (And even if they did, if the smothering attack was from behind, how would they know it wasn't suicide?)
> 
> ...


Indeed.:deal:good!


----------



## Duo (Jun 14, 2012)

Boggle said:


> Okay, I'll do it. Not just for me, but for you too. Mostly for me though. And all the little hulksters out there. Vaya con dios...
> 
> Footnote: If I had to pick a favorite Russ Meyer girl, I think it would have to be Haji. She was über fine.


I was just looking up Haji today. Damn. Now I'm kinda depressed I did:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haji_(actress)

www.nytimes.com/2013/08/18/arts/haj...cult-films-by-russ-meyer-dies-at-67.html?_r=0

Reading downer updates on truly great actresses like Haji shouldn't make one feel bad.

Felt a little better after reading this though, but still not as if I actually felt her.

https://davemichaelbrown.blogspot.com/2005/02/interview-with-tura-satana-lori.html

So she outlived her father figure by less than nine years. I've long since outlived the option of sucking on my thumb for comfort, and am deathly allergic to silicone. Is her granddaughter of age yet, and does she look like Haji? We must find her and make her a star!

As far as the bullshit "We had faces then," line about silent film actresses, I'll apply a line Dorothy Parker used for silent film actress Clara Bow to Haji and her Russ Meyer colleagues. "It? Hell, she had Those!" What decent actress needs a face?

Put the make up artists out of business, use long wigs, and keep camera shots below the head. Here's the right idea. Some cartoon characters are timeless, and in "Five O'clock World," the Vogues sang about "*a long-haired girl*," not a butch-****! I want a babe who's all chick, no dick, and knows how to wear five inch heels, plus has a pelvic girdle wide enough to hold her red label Levis up over her hips w/out a belt so I know she was born female.










Of course, the brilliant Meyer frequently cast his talented stars in the first trimester of pregnancy to eliminate any question of gender authenticity.

Kudos to Ernest Hemingway for introducing his then virgin friend to the French whorehouse during WW II where he paid for Meyer's choice of the prostitute with the biggest tits. This was by far Hemingway's greatest contribution to human culture and civilization. Unfortunately, Papa eventually grew to regret his generous act. When "The Immoral Mr. Teas" made Meyer's name in 1959, Hemingway grew extremely depressed at the realization all his life's work had been suddenly and completely hopelessly overshadowed. The following year, Hemingway unsuccessfully underwent 15 ECT treatments at the Mayo Clinic in December 1960 in a desperate bid to get over it, then blew his brains out with a shotgun the following July, cursing the day he helped Russ Meyer lose his virginity by paying for that huge breasted French prostitute. Now you know the true motive behind Ernest Hemingway's suicide.

18 years later, in a sad epilogue , Margaux Hemingway auditioned for "Beneath the Valley of the Ultra-Vixens." Russ Meyer took one look at her chest, burst out laughing, and poor Margaux was forced to leave the States to film "Killer Fish" instead. After a purported skiing accident in 1984, she gained over 75 pounds in the hope it would all go to her chest, but the weight went everywhere else instead. One day short of the 35th anniversary of Papa's suicide, hapless Margaux overdosed on phenobarbital, also cursing the day her grandfather ever met Russ Meyer as she slipped away.

Gonna wake up with some morning coffee now, extra, extra, extra cream. (I got me one of those Red Foxx nipple cup mugs to drink it out of.)


----------



## Duo (Jun 14, 2012)

Duo said:


> Suzanne Somers says Alan Hamel bangs her at least twice a day, with the aid of hornymones. Dude's 77 years old, so he's gotta be doin' somethin' right. (I have to admit, I sometimes wonder about these supposedly hot Hollywood and other show business chicks who get dumped by their guys, as if they're frigid or rigid or something. I'll never be able to imagine Elizabeth Hurley as somehow desirable after Hugh Grant paid that hooker to blow him. From an actual court transcript: Q: Ma'am, are you sexually active? A: No, I just lie there. And fuck Jay Leno for asking Grant, "What the hell were you thinking?" The only correct question is, "How was she?" Also the only correct question to ask Bill Clinton about Harmonica Lewdwinski.)





Boggle said:


> I'll get back to this later, this is important.


:thinkIs this still important?:conf Cause I'm still waiting.:bart


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Duo said:


> :thinkIs this still important?:conf Cause I'm still waiting.:bart


Of course it's important, I'm just pressed for time and I don't even have a computer. Typing on this phone is tedious. Looks like you've written a book here ^^^ let me evaluate this and get back to you.

Uschi Digard was a chesty woman too. Thank you Russ Meyer.


----------



## Duo (Jun 14, 2012)

Boggle said:


> Of course it's important, I'm just pressed for time and I don't even have a computer. Typing on this phone is tedious. Looks like you've written a book here ^^^ let me evaluate this and get back to you.
> 
> Uschi Digard was a chesty woman too. Thank you Russ Meyer.


:yikes Oh shit! Phone typing? A thousand apologies good sir!ops Please, take ALL the time you need :bowdown(and think about getting to a library on a day off to work on an over-sized keyboard).

I'm sure the vast majority of heterosexual males don't obsess about things like this the way I do. I'm clearly afflicted with obsessive mazophilia, lactophilia and nasophila. (My girlfriend does have a really cute nose.) Surely I'm in need of serious psychiatric care. (Well, at least I thought I was until I ditched my previous female psychiatrist for a far older and more prominent male psychiatrist who assured me, "Yeah, I'm a boob man too!," then opened his locked office book case to show me he has every "Girls Gone Wild" edition ever produced. He says he likes to watch them backwards, cause then it looks like the girls have learned their lesson.)


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm sorry, what were you saying, Duo?


----------



## Duo (Jun 14, 2012)

Boxed Ears said:


> I'm sorry, what were you saying, Duo?


Dammit @BE, I've been explaining the reasons behind my user name! Why the hell can't you pay attention to what I've been telling you?


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Why-...Why can't what now?


----------



## Duo (Jun 14, 2012)

Boxed Ears said:


> Why-...Why can't what now?


Damn you @BE, how many times do I need to repeat myself?























































































Now, get it right, or this teacher will have to take you in her private office and spank you during a two hour detention!


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

@Duo, by the way, in the midst of all this hubbub...has anyone mentioned the great (and I mean great) Leigh Taylor-Young yet?


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

If O'Neal died this minute...at least he knew that he made love to the exquisite Leigh Taylor-Young...
But what gave ne a perverse thrilll at Ryan's expense was seeing the looks of horror on his face, his daughter Tatum, and all the other beautiful people whaen the great (and again I mean GREAT) Jose Napoles whipped the ass of his pet protege Hedgemon Lewis on ABC WW of Sports back in the 70's. They thought they'd caught Napoles at the right time after being humbed by the great (and again...oh, you get it) Monzon ......but ol' Mantequilla painfully brought them short on that one!!!! I just LOVED that fight...my Mantiquilla Napoles whipping hollywood's ass as well as Lewis'.


----------



## Duo (Jun 14, 2012)

Phantom said:


> If O'Neal died this minute...at least he knew that he made love to the exquisite Leigh Taylor-Young...
> But what gave ne a perverse thrill at Ryan's expense was seeing the looks of horror on his face, his daughter Tatum, and all the other beautiful people whaen the great (and again I mean GREAT) Jose Napoles whipped the ass of his pet protege Hedgemon Lewis on ABC WW of Sports back in the 70's. They thought they'd caught Napoles at the right time after being humbled by the great (and again...oh, you get it) Monzon ......but ol' Mantequilla painfully brought them short on that one!!!! I just LOVED that fight...my Mantiquilla Napoles whipping Hollywood's ass as well as Lewis'.


Yeah, it wasn't exactly Al Jolson and George Raft backing Armstrong to the triple crown.


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

Duo said:


> Yeah, it wasn't exactly Al Jolson and George Raft backing Armstrong to the triple crown.


:smile


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

Phantom said:


> Too bad Joe didn't accidently bust him up some...I've always detested this arrogant, bullying hollywood asshat.


One mighty Joe Frazer hook thrown in earnest and it would have been coma time for O'Neil. Otherwise O'Neil seemed to know what he was doing.


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

Mr. Brain said:


> One mighty Joe Frazer hook thrown in earnest and it would have been coma time for O'Neil. Otherwise O'Neil seemed to know what he was doing.


For a celeb:smile...he always needed a whipping IMO>


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

Phantom said:


> For a celeb:smile...he always needed a whipping IMO>


For a Celeb, yes. I could see him beating Danny Bonaduce for instance. He ducks his face way down inviting an uppercut, but he puts out some decent punches and looks go be pretty fast.


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

Mr. Brain said:


> For a Celeb, yes. I could see him beating Danny Bonaduce for instance. He ducks his face way down inviting an uppercut, but he puts out some decent punches and looks go be pretty fast.


Good observation...


----------



## Duo (Jun 14, 2012)

Mr. Brain said:


> For a Celeb, yes. I could see him beating Danny Bonaduce for instance. He ducks his face way down inviting an uppercut, but he puts out some decent punches and looks go be pretty fast.


Even though his son was just a kid, I've known plenty of abused sons who were always getting punched out by abusive fathers, and never known one to get his teeth punched out like that. (One of those abused boys I grew up with had a huge and chronically angry state trooper for an alcoholic father.)

So far as I'm concerned, Ryan O'Neil should have been busted for assault with a deadly weapon, his fists. He had the level of skill and training to qualify for that charge.


----------



## ThinBlack (Jun 5, 2013)

Duo said:


> Even though his son was just a kid, I've known plenty of abused sons who were always getting punched out by abusive fathers, and never known one to get his teeth punched out like that. (One of those abused boys I grew up with had a huge and chronically angry state trooper for an alcoholic father.)
> 
> So far as I'm concerned, Ryan O'Neil should have been busted for assault with a deadly weapon, his fists. He had the level of skill and training to qualify for that charge.


I think Joe Jackson also should've been busted for the same reason.He perfectly damaged those Jackson boys.


----------



## Duo (Jun 14, 2012)

Boggle said:


> Of course it's important, I'm just pressed for time and I don't even have a computer. Typing on this phone is tedious. Looks like you've written a book here ^^^ let me evaluate this and get back to you.
> 
> Uschi Digard was a chesty woman too. Thank you Russ Meyer.


Still waiting patiently for your long awaited rhapsodic soliloquy (on a FULL SIZED KEYBOARD please) about the only thing in life which ever has or ever will matter. (You didn't really think I was going to allow what has become the most important thread in internet forum history to simply lapse into forgotten oblivion, did you?)

Meanwhile, I have this three volume autobiography on my Christmas forlorn wish list:










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Clean_Breast


----------



## thistle1 (Jun 7, 2013)

some of Russ's finer work...

http://cultandexploitation.blogspot.co.uk/2013/04/mudhoney-1965.html


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

Oh, was Ryan O'Neal ever the aggravating, arrogance, priviliged, typical hollywood asshole who needed to get his ass beat. Just one momentary miscalculation by Smokin' Joe would have done the trick. And to think that the asshole "knew" the great (and I mean that) Leigh Taylor-Young.


----------



## Duo (Jun 14, 2012)

Phantom said:


> Oh, was Ryan O'Neal ever the aggravating, arrogance, privileged, typical Hollywood asshole who needed to get his ass beat. Just one momentary miscalculation by Smokin' Joe would have done the trick. And to think that the asshole "knew" the great (and I mean that) Leigh Taylor-Young.


Considering what he did to Farrah's asshole, it would seem he's more of a carrier than a victim. Boy, did Leigh Taylor-Young ever luck out of that affliction!


----------



## Duo (Jun 14, 2012)

thistle1 said:


> some of Russ's finer work...
> 
> http://cultandexploitation.blogspot.co.uk/2013/04/mudhoney-1965.html


Thistle! Damn you, in the interest of decorum, I wasn't going to violate all that is holy and sanctified about this place, but with life altering medical procedures imminent now, I feel free to invite a permaban by posting THIS!!!!






:conf Eh. What do I care now? I'll either be dead or a vegetable within a month. (Besides, none of us are adults here. Well, at least I'm not!) Perhaps this desecrates the purpose intended for this lounge and thread, but I also find it somehow nourishing in content.

In a thread which began about Ryan O'Neal, we have miraculously turned evil shit into the milk of human kindness.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Classic footage.

The Peyton Place southpaw led with him chin but full credit, he had a red hot dig.


----------



## Laughing Bruno (Jun 13, 2012)

heh heh heh


----------



## ThinBlack (Jun 5, 2013)

Duo said:


> Thistle! Damn you, in the interest of decorum, I wasn't going to violate all that is holy and sanctified about this place, but with life altering medical procedures imminent now, I feel free to invite a permaban by posting THIS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Duo said:


> Still waiting patiently for your long awaited rhapsodic soliloquy (on a FULL SIZED KEYBOARD please) about the only thing in life which ever has or ever will matter. (You didn't really think I was going to allow what has become the most important thread in internet forum history to simply lapse into forgotten oblivion, did you?)
> 
> Meanwhile, I have this three volume autobiography on my Christmas forlorn wish list:
> 
> ...


:lol:

You're not the only one who wishes Santa was bringing him A Clean Breast. I've thought about purchasing this monstrous 3 VOLUME autobiography many times, many times. I read that old Russ drove the printers absolutely nuts with his attention to detail. I'm told there are many photographs but nary an insight to be found. Strange. Nonetheless I'm curious as hell to see what that book (set of books) is like. And it would look incredible on anyone's bookshelf. It also comes with a ceramic breast mug, or maybe that's the deluxe edition.


----------



## Duo (Jun 14, 2012)

Boggle said:


> :lol:,
> 
> You're not the only one who wishes Santa was bringing him A Clean Breast. I've thought about purchasing this monstrous 3 VOLUME autobiography many times, many times.


I've sometimes wondered if an alternative title he considered would have worked better, "The Bra of God."


> I read that old Russ drove the printers absolutely nuts with his attention to detail.


Funny, I read that he caused the printers to bust their nuts with his attention to busts.


> I'm told there are many photographs but nary an insight to be found. Strange. Nonetheless I'm curious as hell to see what that book (set of books) is like.


Wait...wait...wait...this three cup set has PHOTOGRAPHS? (I was only hoping to read it for his writing.)


> And it would look incredible on anyone's book*RACK*.


Fixed. (Get the terminology right, wouldya dammit?)


> It also comes with a ceramic breast mug, or maybe that's the deluxe edition.


That breast mug had better be an actual molded from life sized breast of Darlene's for me to purchase the deluxe edition.

Must try returning to sleep at this hour. I'll just try repeating the following ditty until I return to slumber: "Giant bouncing booby-knockers, giant bouncing booby-knockers, giant bouncing booby-knockers, giant bouncing booby-knockers, giant bouncing booby-knockers, giant bouncing booby-knockers, giant bouncing booby-knockers, giant bouncing booby-knockers, zzzzz...drool..."


----------



## thistle1 (Jun 7, 2013)

the Cup only comes in DD, of course!


----------



## ThinBlack (Jun 5, 2013)

IF Russ was alive today, he'd be in heaven and then some.


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

ThinBlack said:


> IF Russ was alive today, he'd be in heaven and then some.


-but he's not alive? And he is in heaven. Titty heaven.

Or worm food, take your pick.

Titty heaven it is then.


----------



## thistle1 (Jun 7, 2013)

thistle1 said:


> some of Russ's finer work...
> 
> http://cultandexploitation.blogspot.co.uk/2013/04/mudhoney-1965.html
> 
> ...


Nah, Russ would only 'SUPPORT' Naturals... see above Statement. lol.


----------



## ThinBlack (Jun 5, 2013)

Boggle said:


> -but he's not alive? And he is in heaven. Titty heaven.
> 
> Or worm food, take your pick.
> 
> Titty heaven it is then.


LOL!


----------



## Duo (Jun 14, 2012)

Russ is floating in billowy, creamy, milky clouds of natural breasts (no silicon in heaven). Hadj, Jayne Mansfield, Marilyn Monroe, Jane Russell...


----------



## Duo (Jun 14, 2012)

thistle1 said:


> the Cup only comes in DD, of course!


Nah, nah, nah...that can't be right! Not when Darlene Gray came in HH! (Which means, E, EE, F, FF, G, GG and H have to be additional capacity options.)


----------



## Duo (Jun 14, 2012)

Duo said:


> Suzanne Somers says Alan Hamel bangs her at least twice a day, with the aid of hornymones. Dude's 77 years old, so he's gotta be doin' somethin' right. (I have to admit, I sometimes wonder about these supposedly hot Hollywood and other show business chicks who get dumped by their guys, as if they're frigid or rigid or something. I'll never be able to imagine Elizabeth Hurley as somehow desirable after Hugh Grant paid that hooker to blow him. From an actual court transcript: Q: Ma'am, are you sexually active? A: No, I just lie there. And fuck Jay Leno for asking Grant, "What the hell were you thinking?" The only correct question is, "How was she?" Also the only correct question to ask Bill Clinton about Harmonica Lewdwinski.)





Boggle said:


> I'll get back to this later, this is important.


Don't think for an instant I've ever forgotten you promised you'd get back to this. Here's your periodic reminder, @B[B][SIZE=7]OO[/SIZE][/B]Ble!

Still waiting...

Fuck Mike Hate!,

*DDD*U*OO*

ps: You owe this to properly honoring the memory of Russ Meyer and the mammaries of Haji.


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Duo said:


> Don't think for an instant I've ever forgotten you promised you'd get back to this. Here's your periodic reminder, @B[B][SIZE=7]OO[/SIZE][/B]Ble!
> 
> Still waiting...
> 
> ...


Duo, you are a sick man. Did you get a copy of Russ Meyer's autobiography "A Clean Breast" yet?


----------



## Duo (Jun 14, 2012)

Boggle said:


> Duo, you are a *suckling* man. Did you get a copy of Russ Meyer's autobiography "A Clean Breast" yet?


Nah, too pricey. However, thinking about trying to obtain it through an inter-library loan if I can (provided the pages aren't stuck together). Maybe during my next trip up to Dartmouth, I can check at their library. (Surely there are a number of Ivy League graduates who obtained their doctorates through exhaustive studies and dissertations on this highly worthy subject.)

I know a young, pretty and friendly large boobed young blue-eyed blonde CNA at the hospital up there who told me Russ Meyer cured her of her self consciousness and helped eliminate her back problems by teaching her to proudly thrust her chest out, no minor consideration as she's rather short in stature also. (She's been extremely nice and touchy feely towards me since we first met when I was naked and under anesthesia. Thinking she might be a keeper.)


----------



## Duo (Jun 14, 2012)

Boggle said:


> Of course it's important, I'm just pressed for time and I don't even have a computer. Typing on this phone is tedious. Looks like you've written a book here ^^^ let me evaluate this and get back to you.


It's been nearly two years since we began this dialogue, and I'm still waiting patiently. BTW, why don't YOU try typing with your elbows (like I do to avoid carpal tunnel), and also blindfolded (which I do just to be kinky), and we'll see how YOU do with the quote function, pressing keys and other technologically confusing shit...

Fuck Mike Hate! Suck Haji's teats!


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Duo said:


> It's been nearly two years since we began this dialogue, and I'm still waiting patiently. BTW, why don't YOU try typing with your elbows (like I do to avoid carpal tunnel), and also blindfolded (which I do just to be kinky), and we'll see how YOU do with the quote function, pressing keys and other technologically confusing shit...
> 
> Fuck Mike Hate! Suck Haji's teats!


I honestly don't remember. It must not have been important.

MWAHAHAHAHAHA

acman


----------



## Duo (Jun 14, 2012)

Boggle said:


> I honestly don't remember. It must not have been important.
> 
> MWAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> acman


Oh shit! You're going over to the flat chested side. Luke, remember what you are!...










What established Rome and made it great?










Never forget that Capitols are named after Capitoline, the she-wolf of many lactating tits. Never forget that boobs are the foundation of modern western civilization.


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Duo said:


> Oh shit! You're going over to the flat chested side. Luke, remember what you are!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Duo! I fulfilled a lifelong dream and saw Faster Pussycat! Kill! Kill! on the big screen on Monday! It was awesome. Russ Meyer films belong on the big screen.

I also saw Mondo Topless on the big screen last year. That was completely insane. That movie is just girls dancing, rapid-fire editing and non-stop narration. A classic.

Definitely not going over to the flat-chested side anytime soon...


----------



## Duo (Jun 14, 2012)

Boggle said:


> Duo! I fulfilled a lifelong dream and saw Faster Pussycat! Kill! Kill! on the big screen on Monday! It was awesome. Russ Meyer films belong on the big screen.
> 
> I also saw Mondo Topless on the big screen last year. That was completely insane. That movie is just girls dancing, rapid-fire editing and non-stop narration. A classic.
> 
> Definitely not going over to the flat-chested side anytime soon...


Well, now you can review Mondo Topless over and over in endless detail and publish your doctoral thesis on it for all of us once you've studied it carefully [the immortal Darlene Gray appears at 12:36, 31:37, 50:50 (where she mentions how Hef turned her down for Playboy because her bust line was too big), and her mud bath finale at 57:26]...:



Spoiler



"



"]


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Duo said:


> Well, now you can review Mondo Topless over and over in endless detail and publish your doctoral thesis on it for all of us once you've studied it carefully [the immortal Darlene Gray appears at 12:36, 31:37, 50:50 (where she mentions how Hef turned her down for Playboy because her bust line was too big), and her mud bath finale at 57:26]...:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for this historical material, I will study it in great detail. I'm sure it won't be as effective on a stupid computer screen, but it has its merits.

I've become a fan of Pat Barrington of late, who also appears in Mondo Topless. She also has a prominent nude role in an obscure film from 1968 called The Satanist. The film was originally billed as "an intimate probe into the activities of an occult society" which mostly just translates to an excuse to watch Pat Barrington cavorting naked.


----------

